# The new "King of Throw" FINAL numbers



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

EDIT- OK enough whining already, "King of throw for walking lights" OK? SR90 does not qualify, neither does an Aspheric....

I have done a lot of testing last few days, both with my cheap light meter, and confirming the numbers side-by-side, one at a time outdoors on my test range. I used a compensation factor based on some of the good light meters on CPF, namely MrGman, BigC etc. The numbers I used were the A10 (measured at 50,300) and BigC's Masterpiece Pro1 number (48,675). My light meter showed the exact same ratio between those two measurements. Here they are:

Lumapower Turbo-Force head, Stock R2 pill, 1.2 Amps 57,700 Lux
Masterpiece Pro 1, R2 pill, 1.4 Amps modded, UCL lens 52,235 
Tiablo A10, R2 using 2 16340's, Stock 50,300
Masterpiece Pro 1, R2 pill, stock driver, stock glass 48,675
Tiablo A9, R2, 1.4 Amp Modded, UCL lens 39,000
Jet-Beam RRT-1, R2, .95 Amps Stock 34,900
Tiablo A9 Q5, using 2 16340's, Stock 24,925
Dereelight SST reflector SMO w/ Thrunite R5 1.5A 24,400

Note: My MP-P1 is modded to use 1 18650 cell. There was no improvement (less than 1%) with the driver change. The improvement you see is strictly a 7% gain with a UCL lens. The A10 would benefit too, but it requires machine work to the reflector to install one. I modded my A50 for UCL, and tested the A10 with it and got 54,300 lux. Can't screw the bezel down all the way though.

Here's something interesting....My stock Tiablo A9 Q5 Aspheric does 59,600. Side-by-side with the LP I cannot tell any difference in throw. My modded Tiablo Aspheric (R2,1.4A) trounces it without any argument. I get 95,100 with it.

I've been getting at least a 7-8% improvements when I switch to a UCL lens. I would estimate about 63,000 lux with the Lumapower Turbo-force. None made to fit though. Yet.....


I'm not going to offer any numbers for an SST-50, as I don't have good control for my meter. But I can tell you it appears to throw exactly halfway between the Tiablo A9 (24,925) and the DBS R2 (33,555). So I would guess about 28,000-29,000 lux. Thats with the 2.1 Amp SST-50 pill. (550 OTE)


----------



## vudoo (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

We will need some beamshots.


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Here's some with SST-50. It is even better with R2 pill.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2503854&postcount=301


----------



## Disintergrator66 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> Sorry SR90 (or any other light with a shoulder strap) doesn't fit in this category. Among pocketable lights.... I own Tiablo A10, A50, and Solarforce MP Pro1, with a 1.4A driver and UCL. They are all beaten with both R-2 and SST-50 pills installed in the new Lumapower D-Mini VX Turboforce head. It is an odd looking duck, with a 2.7" diameter head on a tiny flashlight body. With 16340 tube it is 5.2" long. Only twice the length of the head Diameter. But wow does it throw.


 Ummm,, so that fits in your pocket????


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

The beauty of cargo pants!


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

or coat pocket...I like it!


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

A coat pocket, yes.


----------



## karlthev (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

kengps, where is the head (unmodded of course) available?


Karl


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

You have to order from Lumapower. I would think Batteryjunction just got their shipment in the same time as me. LP had a special for CPF until June 6 of $37.50. IIRC $50 is standard price. Not sure what the discount is now...maybe 10% ??


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Here's a comparison with other reflectors somebody posted on CPFMP







Standard, Tele-Force, Turboforce 16340, Turboforce 18650.


----------



## MrGman (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

whats the peak lux with the R2 pill and what are you getting with your Tiablo A10 on the same meter? The Tiablo A10 has been reviewed as having over 45K lux at 1 meter, need to see your direct comparison readings of the 2.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

The SR90 has been measured to be about 115,000 lux at one meter by several independent sources.

saabluster's new High Output DEFT has been measured at about 180,000 lux by him for one his prototypes.

So there is still some way to go yet. :nana:


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



MrGman said:


> whats the peak lux with the R2 pill and what are you getting with your Tiablo A10 on the same meter? The Tiablo A10 has been reviewed as having over 45K lux at 1 meter, need to see your direct comparison readings of the 2.


 
I get 72,000 with the A10 and 81,000 with the R2 Turboforce. Tints throw off my meter but the LP and the A10 look to be about the same tint. I seen a Lux reading somewhere with a good tester who got 50,300 IIRC. That should put the Turboforce head at 56,500 or so.


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



easilyled said:


> The SR90 has been measured to be about 115,000 lux at one meter by several independent sources.
> 
> saabluster's new High Output DEFT has been measured at about 180,000 lux by him for one his prototypes.
> 
> So there is still some way to go yet. :nana:


 
I said in the beginning that lights with shoulder slings don't count. Guess I should add "Reflector" too. My Tiablo A9 mod gets about 95,000 which beats it as well.


----------



## red02 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Can you measure lux at 5m. this will give us a better idea about the real throw.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> I said in the beginning that lights with shoulder slings don't count.



I don't use any shoulder slings for my SR90.


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



red02 said:


> Can you measure lux at 5m. this will give us a better idea about the real throw.


 
I measured 810 at 10M. It was a quick number though. My meter seems to be what everybody else gets with SST-50's, but it reads quite high with R2's.

I did do an outdoor test, and it was clearly the winner over the A10. It beat my Solarforce MP Pro 1 also which beats the A10. (It is modded with 1.4A pill, and UCL) The Tiablo glass is not good. I get 9-10% higher reads with UCL on the A50 and A10. Problem with Tiablo is the glass is an odd thickness. I had to turn the lip of the reflector down to fit a UCL to the A50. My measurements of the Lumapower glass on the VX Ultra are down over 10% glass vs no glass. I haven't checked the TurboForce glass, but I'm guessing it's the same. Gonna contact flashlightlens to see what they want for a custom size run for Lumapower.


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



easilyled said:


> I don't use any shoulder slings for my SR90.


 
They are available if you should need it. The light has the mount points for one.


----------



## MrGman (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

so what is the make and model of the lux meter you are using? Those readings you gave for the A10 and the turbonium head, are those exactly at 1 meter distance?


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

It is a Mastec MS 8229, and I did measurements at 10 Meters. 

Sorry, can't help posting more Pics. I love this light. Found an old Tiablo A9 ring. Makes it sit tight in the hand. Got some empty pills coming from Lumapower. This is going to be a real monster with a 2.8A driver feeding a Cree XM. Maybe 1000+ OTE, which is twice what it makes now. Could see 50,000 plus Lux with a big fat hot-spot like an SST-50? From a light you can cover with your hand no less.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

i wish i can do some outdoor beamshot/vid but it's hard to find an area with no light pollution with a good amt of distance.
i'm gonna have to search around.


----------



## kengps (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Lumapower posted a 650 Meter shot awhile back on their thread.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Holy crap! Please tell me these will work on my VX Ultra? Also where and how much?


----------



## red02 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



> Also where and how much?


+1

Is there a 2-3xAA body or any extenders available? 2 amps might be tough, even for eneloops... 18650s might be nice.


----------



## kengps (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

To answer questions.......It works with D-Mini VX Ultra, and -VX. The only difference is the pills. Works great with both my SST-50 and R2 pills. If you order a -VX or -VX Ultra, it comes with an 18650 tube also. Lumapower sold the Turbo-Force head for $37.50, but that ended June 6th. Regular price is $49.95 (incl shipping), but I think CPF discount will be 10% off (not 25% as before) A sales link will be posted anytime now at Lumapower's website. lumapower.com .....Lumapower has an 18500 tube and a "tactical" kit due out in next week or two that would be a good fit also. (not sure if the tube is sold seperate or part of the kit) It is going to be a sraight tailcap, 25.4mm tube, and a remote pressure switch. Lumapower will sell you an R2 pill for $24 IIRC to fit your VX ultra. I expect Batteryjunction will be selling the Turboforce head soon. They carry the Flashlights also. If you want to just add an R2 or SST-50 pill to your present D-mini, I've never seen them sell pills only, will have to order direct from Lumapower.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2503885&postcount=303


----------



## turboBB (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

To add my 2 cents, the set up that I have that comes close to the throw this TF kit can do is NB's SST-50 (3S 2.5A) in a TLS TX3 head and the TF kit still just edges it out (slight apples to oranges comparo of course since the reflectors are not identical but you get the point).

Can't imagine how this thing would be like if Lumapower decided to do a special run of SST-50 pills running at 2.5A or higher for CPF...


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Great! Thanks I'll be looking for it, should make a neat addition to my "pocket light"


----------



## MrGman (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

I was not able to find that brand of meter you mentioned anywhere? Is it old or something sold in Europe or Russia or something?

Also how is this head any better than the Dereelight DBS V3 head other than you can buy it separately (although it still can only be mounted to its own brand body series)? I would love to see a head to head comparison of this thing to a DBS V3 with either the XRE-R2 or XPG-R5 or something equivalent to the LEDs you have.


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



MrGman said:


> I was not able to find that brand of meter you mentioned anywhere? Is it old or something sold in Europe or Russia or something?
> 
> Also how is this head any better than the Dereelight DBS V3 head other than you can buy it separately (although it still can only be mounted to its own brand body series)? I would love to see a head to head comparison of this thing to a DBS V3 with either the XRE-R2 or XPG-R5 or something equivalent to the LEDs you have.


 
My light meter is on a Mastec Multi-meter. I don't pay attention to the numbers, just relative numbers compensated by my own derived factors compared to CPF members with good meters.

It doesn't compare to the DBS in any way. It is 2.75 inches in diameter! the DBS is what 1.7" or so? It is a matter of shear reflector size that makes this light throw. It also out-throws the Tiablo A50 and A10 to back it up. I don't think a DBS comes close to a Tiablo A10 in throw. I have a DBS SST-50 reflector in house. I will be testing the two side-by-side. I'm getting about 35,000 lux on the Turboforce relector with a 2.1A SST-50. I have ran that same 2.1A pill with the DBS "Light OP" reflector and get 16,000 lux. So with the same exact 2.1A SST-50 pill you can see it is over twice the output of the DBS LOP reflector. IIRC I tested the new SST-50 SMO DBS against the LOP DBS and the difference was like 16,000 vs 18,000 so it's not gonna be even close to the Turboforce reflector.

OK...some quick shots. LEFT- a DBS, SST-50, SMO reflector, w/ Nailbender 2.8A driver. RIGHT- Lumapower Turboforce reflector, SST-50 w/ 2.1A driver. Obviously a huge advantage to the Nailbender at 750-800 OTE vs 550 OTE with the Lumapower.....



























Now imagine a 2.8A driver for the Lumapower, giving a 40% boost in OTE for the Turboforce......


..


----------



## ever4ever (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Thanks for the Beam Shots!


----------



## turboBB (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

(Ken, hope you don't mind me adding my findings to your thread rather than starting a new one and by no means am I trying to hijack it).

So let's dispel some misunderstandings first. Obviously "throw" means something different to everyone.

In this case, if you are talkinga bout a super concentrated tiny hot spot, then by all means, both my DBS V2/3 w/original 3SD XR-E R2 and my Jetbeam RRT-1 will easily beat this in "throw".

However, if you're thinking in terms of relative otuput to similar setup, out of what I have, here is the ranking:

1) VX Ultra w/TF kit and stock SST-50 running @ 2.1A
2) TLS TX3 w/NB SST-50 running @ 2.5A
3) DBS V2/3 w/NB SST-50 running @ 2.5A

This thing simply rules, no doubt to the shear size of the reflector/head.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



turboBB said:


> In this case, if you are talkinga bout a super concentrated tiny hot spot, then by all means, both my DBS V2/3 w/original 3SD XR-E R2 and my Jetbeam RRT-1 will easily beat this in "throw".


 
Actually this head works with the D-Mini VX "R2" pill also, and produces a tiny concentrated hot spot. It throws as well as or better than the A10 which beats the RRT-1 handily (I own both)

I am however having some problems with the R2 pill, and cannot get it to center properly. The reflector is held into the bezel with a huge lock ring and I shifted the reflector somehow. Doesn't seem to affect the SST, but the R2 is looking pretty ratty on a white wall, and the A10 is beating it ever-so-slightly right this minute. It was much better when I took it out of the box. I ran the R2 first thing when I got it, and it could out-throw the A10 then.


----------



## paulr (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

I gotta say I don't understand the restriction to lights with reflectors. The early LED lights all had optics, and the move to reflectors was to create nicer spill. But if it's throw that you're after, then the idea is to concentrate what would otherwise be the spill beam, and suppress the spill. You can do that with an enormous reflector or a relatively small optic. The optic approach seems perfectly valid and is used even in EDC lights like the Surefire E1B.


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



paulr said:


> I gotta say I don't understand the restriction to lights with reflectors. The early LED lights all had optics, and the move to reflectors was to create nicer spill. But if it's throw that you're after, then the idea is to concentrate what would otherwise be the spill beam, and suppress the spill. You can do that with an enormous reflector or a relatively small optic. The optic approach seems perfectly valid and is used even in EDC lights like the Surefire E1B.


 
It wasn't my intention to limit the Throw-kings to reflectors. It was Aspherics I was eliminating, not Optics. (I have fixed the original post) I have a Malkoff M60 still and love it. But it has great side-spill too. Aspherics are an entirely different animal, and so I carry another light when I am using an aspheric so I don't trip over things. There are no Optics I am aware of that are anywhere near being a Throw-king. I suppose there are Aspherics that can be de-focused for spill, but I am talking about lights you can use for spotting while able to walk at the same time. A focuseable Aspheric would not work for this either.


----------



## mrartillery (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Great beamshots, I'd like to see some at about 50-100 yards. :thumbsup:


----------



## red02 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> It wasn't my intention to limit the Throw-kings to reflectors. It was Aspherics I was eliminating, not Optics. (I have fixed the original post) I have a Malkoff M60 still and love it. But it has great side-spill too. Aspherics are an entirely different animal, and so I carry another light when I am using an aspheric so I don't trip over things. There are no Optics I am aware of that are anywhere near being a Throw-king. I suppose there are Aspherics that can be de-focused for spill, but I am talking about lights you can use for spotting while able to walk at the same time. A focuseable Aspheric would not work for this either.


This seems like cherry picking; the best throw is the best throw, why impose a new requirement such as a spill beam? Throwers are not meant for everyday use anyway. If the goal is the -absolute- best throw (which is how I read "king of throw") in a flashlight, we should consider all options, not just reflectors/optics.


----------



## turboBB (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> Actually this head works with the D-Mini VX "R2" pill also, and produces a tiny concentrated hot spot. It throws as well as or better than the A10 which beats the RRT-1 handily (I own both)


 
Yes, you're right, I should've clarified it was the SST-50 setup I was referring to. I'm in contact w/Ricky re: the R2 pills, can't wait to see how the concentrated hotspot will be.


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



red02 said:


> This seems like cherry picking; the best throw is the best throw, why impose a new requirement such as a spill beam? Throwers are not meant for everyday use anyway. If the goal is the -absolute- best throw (which is how I read "king of throw") in a flashlight, we should consider all options, not just reflectors/optics.


 
Actually throwers are for everyday use. Aspherics are not. You need a second light for an Aspheric. Unless you like to trip over things anyway.


----------



## red02 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> Actually throwers are for everyday use. Aspherics are not. You need a second light for an Aspheric. Unless you like to trip over things anyway.


You are correct, an aspheric has less real world uses than a light using a reflector.

This however does not address the core of my argument, if reflectors and optics are considered we should not discard aspherics. That is if our objective is to determine which light throws the best. My contention is that a spill beam adds little if anything to a throwing competition, and should not be considered as a determining factor by which lights are judged or discarded. Aspherics ought to be fair game.


----------



## paulr (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> Actually throwers are for everyday use. Aspherics are not. You need a second light for an Aspheric. Unless you like to trip over things anyway.



I don't see throwers as being for everyday use either. I've been wanting to acquire a thrower but it would be used to supplement a general purpose light. For everyday use I'm much more likely to want a flood beam.


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

OK to make everybody happy I changed the Criteria to "king of throw of walking lights" Everybody happy now? And BTW I do use mine on a daily basis when I'm walking at night. I never carry a general purpose flood for that. A reflector thrower has sidespill for close up viewing and lights up stuff far away too. An Aspheric will not do that.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

Sure it will. The WE Kretin (two AA) and Defender III (18650) are focusable aspheric lights. The Defender III provides, to me, a useful spot at 300 ft (although it will throw further). What I don't like what WE did was stop the focusing short of showing the die clearly. I use the Defender III when I take my garbage out for a stroll to the curb, which is about 300 ft away. With a quick push or pull to the head, it either becomes a flood, or thrower, and anything in between. The Kretin will be one of the lights I plan to take on trips with me. These aren't the "Kings of Throw," but it provides the types of beam to fit most if not all situations.


----------



## red02 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

It would be interisting to see how the Turbo head stands up to the Olight SR90. Light-reviews got 73k+ lux on high, that seems pretty close to the Turbohead...

Is the turboforce head P60-compatible? I dont think this was mentioned in the first page.


----------



## kengps (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*

It won't out-throw the SR90.This light would probably fit inside the SR90 reflector. No not P60 compatible. It is a Lumapower with a seperate reflector, unlike a p60.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Given the Walking light size limitation, perhaps my mag 1.5D could qualify?

SST-90/8Amp with Rebel Deep SMO on a compact cut-down Mag, the Lux @ 1meter is up there in the 50K range with a hot spot much larger than XRE obviously. I find it being too bright to do walking with at night actually, the first light I 
ever had this problem. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273748

Hard to compare readings from different meters, my cheap DX meters is known to read low, Not sure who's going to win if we use the same meter. But I know who's going to win if we ever try to Duke it out with them
.
.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 18, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Given the Walking light size limitation, perhaps my mag 1.5D could qualify?
> 
> SST-90/8Amp with Rebel Deep SMO on a compact cut-down Mag, the Lux @ 1meter is up there in the 50K range with a hot spot much larger than XRE obviously. I find it being too bright to do walking with at night actually, the first light I
> ever had this problem.
> ...


 
You're killing me and you don't even care!


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 18, 2010)

My photon is the king of throw if I disqualify everything that's better too.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 19, 2010)

kito109654 said:


> My photon is the king of throw if I disqualify everything that's better too.



Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw of walking lights" FINAL numbers*



kito109654 said:


> My photon is the king of throw if I disqualify everything that's better too.


Ha ha.

If this thing is a walking light does that mean it has a mode which is suitable for a decently long night walk (several hours)?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: The new "King of Throw"*



kengps said:


> Actually throwers are for everyday use. Aspherics are not. You need a second light for an Aspheric. Unless you like to trip over things anyway.



In fact U R wrong on aspheric... Some aspheric are for everyday use:

*Wolf-Eyes Night hunter* is aspheric with orange peel reflector inside so U can Use it for walking and spotting even when on best focusing point.

It is for everyday carry also and no need for other flashlight.

Wish U can try it (I recommend it with R2 pill only)

But I must say that tons of other aspherics that I have in collection are not for everyday use.

I like this lumapower.


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information !!! Like to see what's out there in the world of lights ........ 

I'm new to CPF and recently bought some lights ..... I just received my new SST-80 ........ Real nice and man it's a thrower ..... I don't have a working camera but here are some stock images..... I paid $70.00 for it ....... I have no details but if someone on the Orlando Florida area wants to meet and throw some light let me know ....... :twothumbs












This is in NO way spam related ..... Cool !!!! I just like to show off my new stuff .......


----------



## cccpull (Sep 18, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> Thanks for the information !!! Like to see what's out there in the world of lights ........
> 
> I'm new to CPF and recently bought some lights ..... I just received my new SST-80 ........ Real nice and man it's a thrower ..... I don't have a working camera but here are some stock images..... I paid $70.00 for it ....... I have no details but if someone on the Orlando Florida area wants to meet and throw some light let me know ....... :twothumbs
> This is in NO way spam related ..... Cool !!!! I just like to show off my new stuff .......



Great deal! Let us know how you like it and the throw distance.
Where did you find it?


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 28, 2010)

cccpull said:


> Great deal! Let us know how you like it and the throw distance.
> Where did you find it?


Ebay... Shipped $75.00

What a Gorgeous light !!!!!


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 28, 2010)

This light has a killer perfect flood and the throw is really amazing ..... This is a fantastic addition to any collection..... A real thrower it lights up a tree line 20 foot in height from 100 yards plus ! Sad I can't load images, in the process of getting a new camera. 

I have several HID lights up to 5,000 lumens, I am learning and feeling light and from about 15 hand held lights this is amazing and my favorite one ..... I placed the beam over my Fenix TK-30 and 40 and It simply over powers both in flood and throw ! 

The brightness that comes out of this thing is simply amazing.

Output bright can come to above 1800 lumens [lm]
Model of LED: SST-80 LED
Internal wiring applies the high efficient booster circuit, working voltage is wide and can utilize the batteries in the largest extent.
Waterproofing design
Aluminum alloy casing
Aluminum alloy reflector
3 switch Mode: Strong Brightness / Normal Brightness / Flashing
Power by : 2x 18650 3.7v Battery
Colour : Metal Metallic
External Dimension : 56mm x 23mm x 230mm
Weight : 375g


----------



## easilyled (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never heard of an SST-80 led before. Didn't even know Luminus made them.


----------



## tre (Sep 30, 2010)

There is not an SST-80 listed on their web page. I am assuming Trustfire can't properlay translate to English or perhaps the making dept. is making stuff up.


----------



## Robert_it (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi CPF I am new to this forum as well and I as well bought a Trustfire "SST-80"
I am however not as impressed? the build quality seems actually pretty good for the price of this torch and yes the throw is reasonable but it has a very narrow beam and a LOT of spill around the beam.
the driver is not the best and it annoys me that it just stops working in high mode when the power of the batteries goes below a certain point instead of decreasing the output gradually? (giving an indication that ít is soon time to charge them?) the run time in high mode is not impressive either - I would say in the one hour to one hour and 20 min. range? (two of the latest 3000mAh Ultrafire 18650 batteries)

And there IS no such thing as a SST-80!!! I suspect this to be a SST-50 and not the best batch either. but hey it DID only cost 70 bucks.
The heatsink is big and the cooling ribs is a nice feature and they do not get very hot, I would think this torch would do very nice in the upgrade department??? If anybody have a few suggestions as to what driver and LED to put in this baby I would appreciate it a lot. Also if anybody know of a better lens or replacement head for this to make it more of an inspection torch instead of a thrower?

I own another cheap torch (MTE SSC P7-C) and the throw is better and it last longer and the output with a fresh 18650 is almost as bright. (to my eyes not tested by instrument)

I use my torch at night inspecting aircraft's as an aircraft engineer and a nice wide beam with minimum spill is preferable to me, not a narrow canon which shoots a mile.

-- 
Robert Schwaner


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 3, 2010)

I found some pictures on net...

This is really impressive if it is true throws better than Tiablo A9 aspherical from this pictures and It could probably throw 400 meters

*Picture of Trustfire sst 80 on 300 meters*










What do U think?


----------



## easilyled (Oct 3, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> I found some pictures on net...
> This is really impressive *if it is true* throws better than Tiablo A9 aspherical from this pictures and It could probably throw 400 meters .....................
> What do U think?



Well, if it is true, then 300m is impressive, I would agree. 
Unfortunately its not very easy to know whether its true or not, as you say.
The fact that its called an SST80 when there is no such thing is a bit of a deterrent for me though.
You would at least expect the manufacturer to get the name right for the led they are using.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 3, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Well, if it is true, then 300m is impressive, I would agree.
> Unfortunately its not very easy to know whether its true or not, as you say.
> The fact that its called an SST80 when there is no such thing is a bit of a deterrent for me though.
> You would at least expect the manufacturer to get the name right for the led they are using.



*I really doubt that sst 50(or 80??? ) can throw 300 meters...*(on this pictures looks like it can throw 400 meters)

One of the best throwers in a world DBS with sst 50 pill can not throw further than much cheaper Q5 or R2 pill (let someone correct me if I am wrong)

Weird...


----------



## estebanf (Oct 3, 2010)

300 :wow:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 4, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> Output bright can come to above 1800 lumens [lm]
> Model of LED: SST-80 LED




SST-80? That's too funny
My guess is that the factory did a "Typo" of "5" into "8" & no one caught it untill production, too late, over 10,000 pieces already made.

These OEM SST-50 lights, most of them are using P7/MCE drivers & drive to about 3Amp, thus more likely 900 led lumens, someone in the factory decided to take the 900 number & times 2 to get to a 1800lm claim?


----------



## Robert_it (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi MannyDlight,

We must have received two different lights???? I am still not impressed, I have now used this torch for work for 2-3 weeks and I am just getting sick of it.
The run-time in high mode must be closer to 1/2 an hour and again it really pisses me off that you get NO warning when you are running out of power. It always happens just when I start a "walk around" on an aircraft and then I have to drive back to stores to get fresh batteries... It just goes from full bright to dead?????? Then you can switch it on in low mode which is useless as an inspection light.

I use my torch every night in a tough environment and cannot justify spending several hundred dollars on a torch which is being abused like mine? it gets covered in hydraulic oils get dropped from high levels and so forth. a good cheap high output light is what I need and then I prefer to change them every year or two.
So again if anybody could help with any improvement I could do to this torch I would be happy?
I guess the moral is: if you buy cheap you get cheap :thumbsdow

Does anybody know of a better driver for this? maybe just a one mode high output driver which utilizes the batteries better and also if anybody could suggest a better lens to minimize the spill and make it more of a flood light.

Thanks in advance
Robert


----------



## easilyled (Oct 7, 2010)

Robert_it said:


> Hi MannyDlight,
> ...............
> I guess the moral is: if you buy cheap you get cheap :thumbsdow
> ...............
> Robert



:goodjob:


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree...

Guess they haven't got appropriate driver for such emitter.


----------

